# Another marking knife



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

This time made it square. It's based on a Wood magazine design.
Cherry & Walnut.
Three coats of clear shellac.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice, I need a good marking knife...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. Very sleek design. I dropped mine the other day on the concrete shop floor. :furious: Made one heck of a mess of the tip.
Ken


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice, I could use one of those too.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

fbranco...I'd buy it. You ever consider selling those bad larry's? Looks like you got a market here. I mean on eBay of course...:thumbsup:


----------

